# problem with iphone 3g



## kyo Nyonka (May 15, 2015)

my jailbroken iphone 3g is stucked in recovery mod and I wanted to restore it with itunes but I keep on getting error 1015 I have tried ireb and tiny umbrella but nothing worked please help me (I don't know the custom ipsw with which it was jailbroken)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

See if you can force your phone into recovery mode:

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201263


----------

